# Shower Pump Thingie...



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

I was thinkin' about getting one of those do-hickies that you hang on the wall of the shower that you put the shampoo, conditioner & liquid soap in. Looks kinda like this

Does anyone have one? Do you like it? How do you get it to stay on the wall? Any issues with it?

Thanks!

Heather

p.s. gotta do SOMETHING while waitin' for the Outback to come on Saturday! (think I'll do some _shopping_!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you try to use the suction cups, they will not hold on the wall. I wanted one also but did not want to screw it into the shower wall.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I looked at one of those myself Heather, but decided that as tight as that shower is already, I didn't want anything else 'cramping my style'.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Bought it, installed it, love it! Ours is held in place by silicon sealant. It's been in place for over 2 years now and zero problems.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is how mine looks installed, it is only a 2 type but it is all we need. Mine is glued on.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I got one at Camping World 3 or 4 weeks ago. Haven't installed it yet. It is laying on the bed in the camper....guess I should get to work on it!!!

Gary


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We installed the triple unit. Shampoo, conditioner, shower gel. Glued and double sided taped on and never had a problem. Love it on the wall - beats having the bottles all over the place. We don't fill them over 1/4 full to keep the weight down. Less weight, less chance of falling off the wall. At 1/4 full they last a long time. Keep the refill bottles under the sink.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Every time I see one of those, I think of the movie "Fly Away Home".







If you haven't seen it, it's a pretty good family movie rental (very first scene is a little scarey for little ones).


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, have a triple bought at B-B&B or wallie, used double faced tape, been there for 2 full years now.

Actually forgot to take out the bottles during winter so it has also gone trhough a freeze cycle and still no problems.

keivn


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you get your family to use the same kind? Everyone of us uses different shampoo and soap. I buy mini bottles to put them in, but still a pain!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

GM,

I just use what's in there and so does everyone else, in fact I used something called shower gel for shampoo last weekend, sure smelled purty, like lilacs all day







had them in the wrong labelled spot.

As long as it cleans, good enough for me









kevin


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Kevin - That is too funny! Made me Laugh out Loud!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

dancinmon said:


> We installed the triple unit. Shampoo, conditioner, shower gel. Glued and double sided taped on and never had a problem. Love it on the wall - beats having the bottles all over the place. We don't fill them over 1/4 full to keep the weight down. Less weight, less chance of falling off the wall. At 1/4 full they last a long time. Keep the refill bottles under the sink.
> [snapback]121611[/snapback]​


ditto for us. Works great.

Dan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I had one at home for awhile and didn't particularly like it. It got kind of grungy looking after awhile and because it would stay damp I was always spraying it to kill mold. For the outback I did something different. I bought a chrome basket that looks like a bucket with a handle on it. I have a Lg Neutrogena rainbath liquid soap bottle, two kinds of shampoos and conditioner in it along with a shaving mirror. I put it on the seat, but when I am shaving my legs I put it down in the tub. Once when we had lots of people staying, I kept some shampoo in the camper for myself and sent the bucket with my boys to the shower room at the CG. When we travel the bucket sits in the tub along with the kitchen trashcan and doggie dishes. I put a towel in the tub so it doesn't get scratched. Works for us. I know a lot of Outbackers have those things, I just wasn't a fan also because I didn't like having to refill it. We go through a lot of shampoo and soap!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I got one at Camping World 3 or 4 weeks ago. Haven't installed it yet. It is laying on the bed in the camper....guess I should get to work on it!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]121605[/snapback]​


Camping World opens in St. Augustine on the 22nd...the necessities that I ordered arrive on the 20th...I wish I had those tension bars now.

I have looked at those dispensers...and have decided to wait and see if I think I need them after I try the shower out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I'll look into one of these. Anyone have a great web site on where to get the best price?


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Think I'll look into one of these. Anyone have a great web site on where to get the best price?
> [snapback]122245[/snapback]​


Don't know first hand, but have been told that they are less expensive @ Wally World


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we ordered the triple one from c/w (on sale) i installed it on our memorial day weekend trip, works great.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We don't have one of them
besides with 4 females in the TT I would have to have 2 of them
Just so I could use one of them

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> GM,
> 
> I just use what's in there and so does everyone else, in fact I used something called shower gel for shampoo last weekend, sure smelled purty, like lilacs all day
> 
> ...


I hear you brother









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Now at home it is a different story, the wife being the salon owner and all, our shower looks like a smorgasbord of high-end products. That's how I'm learning Spanish and French every morning, can't we just have one language on a bottle


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Now at home it is a different story, the wife being the salon owner and all, our shower looks like a smorgasbord of high-end products. That's how I'm learning Spanish and French every morning, can't we just have one language on a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...so its your wife that sell my wife $5 shampoo for $50, cause it "came from the salon"....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have decided to purchase one of the dispencers. I plan on getting one to hold 3 products.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I have decided to purchase one of the dispencers. I plan on getting one to hold 3 products.
> [snapback]122997[/snapback]​


From the amount of positive posts, I orderd one too. I decided on the four chamber one though. Shampoo, conditioner, liquid soap and bubble bath.

But wait, I need a bath tub for bubble bath!! "Hunnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyy... time for the shower mod!"


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We have one of the dispensers in our shower and just lovED it. This past weekend, the button on the shower gel container got stuck in and all of the liquid dripped out. At least the shower got nice and clean! I really liked not having bottles falling all over the place, but now I'm not really sure if I should replace it or not. I could replace it with the same model, but I don't have a lot of faith that it won't break also (a friend of mine had the same problem with hers). If I bought a different kind, how would I remove the part that is glued to the wall? We used the glue that was included to attach it to the wall. Any ideas out there?

Sheri


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I installed mine this afternoon and used industrial velcro to put it up.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This is a mod that my dh really likes and we are considering adding one to our master bath.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

can't wait to get my Outback to do the same!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We have a triple one with a mirror on the front of it. We mounted it up high so I can use it to shave in the shower. (I think the DW got it at Wal-Mart.) We installed it with the included 2-sided tape, with it empty, it did not last overnight. We then used some 3M Trim Tape from an auto parts store (made for attaching trim or moldings to the body of a car). I hope we never want to remove it. We will have to replace the shower.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Think I'll look into one of these. Anyone have a great web site on where to get the best price?


If you get one from Walmart...they have changed the buttons on some of them...I think the round buttons work better then the oval shaped one...at least so far it has not gotten stuck or drained out.


----------

